
In Defense of the Fistfight - pius
http://www.esquire.com/features/man-at-his-best/punching1207
======
bprater
this is hacker news because...?

~~~
curi
Maybe it's a warning. We thought we lived in a civilized world where no one
would actually punch us. But we don't. In consequence, we should torrent some
martial arts PDFs and then write a 3d app in C to simulate the techniques.
Once we add a slow-motion feature, and an evolutionary AI to figure out the
best strategy, we should be safe from punches.

